# I plan to get a 45mm Steinhart watch but is my wrist too small?



## JoshuaSand (Apr 7, 2010)

My wrist measures 6 3/4 inches. I am measuring on top of the wrist bone.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*To each ...his own*

Depends on how you feel :think:.... it will look.

As expected, we all have diffrent tastes in watch sizes. 

My wrist is 7.25 and I'll set my limit at 44 mm, anything larger looks like a clown watch in my opinion.

I choose the 42mm Steinhart Ocean 1 as it's a perfect blend between 39-40 mm range and 44mm.

Again my opinion there is nothing more silly than a way too big watch on a small wrist. 

If your a multi-watch owner then what are you going to wear it for, i.e. special events, etc


----------



## JoshuaSand (Apr 7, 2010)

Am I measuring my wrist correctly or do I need to measure under the wrist bone?


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Let's be honest 45mm is too large for your 170mm wrist.

What matters here is the diameter of your wrist. Put your hand flat on a piece of paper. With a pen, mark on the paper both sides of you wrist. Measure the distance. It should be something like 50mm.

A 45mm watch will have a lug to lug size of approximately 55mm. That's too much for you. The watch will be larger than your wrist. Ideally you should always leave 10mm on both sides. In your situation I would limit myself to 42mm watches.

Remember that not so long ago 40mm was considered large (the norm was 30-35mm). The new XXL trend is silly. It's fashion over function.


----------



## ronnanol (Jan 22, 2010)

I think you should go for it. 
I have the same wrist size as you. I have several 45mm size watches and I love them on my wrist. The difference between 42 and 45mm is not necessary that big. It depends a bit on the shape of the case and the lugs. 
I think it looks great with a chunky 45mm on a 6 3/4 wrist.

Everyone has not got the same taste, so you should try it and see for your self.

Have a nice day


----------



## NTM (May 7, 2008)

;-)


----------



## ronnanol (Jan 22, 2010)

Hehehe, pump it up :-!


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

nonsense! If you like it buy it. I work in the biz world and I cant tell you how many walk around with 47 mm PAM's and all sorts of things. I have a 7.25 wrist and wear a glycine 46.5mm stratoforte and it is perfect. I have a 47mm Steinhart that I wear from time to time. It wears large since it tends to look "All Dial". The glycine has a large brushed bezel. But no worries. Dont let someone tell you its too big unless of course its your wife. Then you better... uh listen. As far as looking like a clown? Well that would explain these huge long shoes! If I had a buck for every watch I bought or ditched because of what others think, I'd...well.... have enough to buy another. Now if you ask about the 55mm Pilots some people put out it bet bet strapped to your thigh. b-)


ronnanol said:


> Hehehe, pump it up :-!


----------



## jimbok (Aug 31, 2007)

+1 to hooperman42

Totally agree with what you said up there. Wear it with confidence. :-!


----------



## punk (Apr 13, 2010)

My wrist is about the same size as yours but I'm currently wearing my 47mm Nav B. You'll not be familiar at first but when you wear it more often, you'll love it.


----------



## Ben Neeley (May 5, 2021)

JoshuaSand said:


> My wrist measures 6 3/4 inches. I am measuring on top of the wrist bone.


Im kind of jealous. My wrist size is 8 1/2 inches, and so the smallest watch I should get is 45mm, but im having trouble finding big watches in my price range of sub $250.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Measure where the watch circles your hand in normal conditions. I am 7.5 and settled in at 42-46mm and have worn 47 or even 48 (a very thin watch). Besides nobody really cares that much unless it looks like bling. Some of my 42 looked small - like My Doxa because the dial is so small. So consider it is is all dial or a smaller dial encased in stainless. Those you can get by with better. I have had all dial 42's that looked larger than small dial 44's etc. My Pilot is almost all dial and is 44m. But for me wear what you like. By now we should all know that we worry far too much about what others are not even thinking.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

By the way look at that Glycine pumpkin on my post on the left. Look how small that tiny dial is and that is a 43mm watch which looks small on me.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

By the way which watch from Steinhart is 45mm?


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

ronnanol said:


> I have the same wrist size as you. I have several 45mm size watches and I love them on my wrist. The difference between 42 and 45mm is not necessary that big. It depends a bit on the shape of the case and the lugs.
> I think it looks great with a chunky 45mm on a 6 3/4 wrist.


If you have a round wrist it will likely be big, if you have a flat wrist (ie. thin and flat) it will probably look fine. I have a 6.8" wrist (give or take) and have no issue with 44mm watches because I have a flat thin wrist. Best if you can try before you buy, if not it's a bit of a crapshoot.

Of course the Steinhart Ocean On GMTs and 500 Premium GMTs ceramic/aluminium come in both 39mm and 42mm. With my 6.8" wrist I already wear a Phoibos PX002C 42mm with no problems and when the Steinhart ceramic Coke Ocean One GMT is release in 42mm I'll have a crack at that.

I did own a Steinhart 47mm Flieger Chronograph, I suspect the 44mm would have been a bit better fit, but I didn't mind the 47mm version FWIW.


----------

